# .45 ACP



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK guys I am getting ready to start loading .45 ACP. Any powder suggestions? I will be using 230 grain FMJ's and shooting them through my custom 1911 and an HK USP. I realize I may need two different loads for each, but I need a starting point. 

Thanks!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Been awhile but I always like Universal Clays in the .45 acp. Don't have load data handy but there is plenty of info online. Just google "Universal Clays .45 acp loads"..

Tons of info out HERE.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I heard Clay's for the 1911 and Titegroup for my HK. Does that make sense?

Thanks for the link!


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

This might be of some help. I've loaded this in 40S&W and my shotguns. Works alright for me and I can use one powder for all but my big cal. rifles.

http://www.handgunforum.net/archive/index.php/t-12845.html


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I shoot a .45 ACP also. I don't have any experience in doing my own loads and am wondering if there are any cost savings in doing so? 

I understand the benefits of customizing the loads but have never understood the economics?

I am wanting to put in lots more time at the range and am looking to economize where possible.

Thanks in advance to whoever can explain this to me.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is more cost effective for me because I can get a deal on Hornady products. Loaded ammo is getting more and more expensive. The last case of Fiocchi (1K) I bought was about $350 last year. That was with a deal...


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

winchester 231 5.0 gr

Crow,

60% of your ammo cost is in the brass, if you reload you cut your cost down to
average 1/3 over time


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Crow's Nest said:


> I understand the benefits of customizing the loads but have never understood the economics?


Well 6 months ago when you couldn't buy 45ACP for a dollar a round, I had all I wanted and could have made a whole lot more. It wasn't a question of economics so much as availability.. I think availability will be attacked more and more as time goes on. A case of primers and few pounds of pistol powder will hold me over for years (have lots of brass/lead/lino and moulds).


----------



## pulpfishin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Unique*® by Alliant... Burns clean and is very consistant.
Clays does not meter very well (out of my hornady powder throw)


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks all, I have about 300 rounds currently and will be saving the casings from here on out. Anyone come across a decent deal on a re-loading setup, let me know.

Crow


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

i reload all the time and have used bullseye,titegroup and clays . ...all work well for my kimber.....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Accurate #2 for all ACP rounds and revolver up to 357 and 41 long colt. This powder give a greater FPS with best on target results. It also requires less to achieve this so you can load more rounds per pound. I use it for 32 acp 380 auto and 45. I also load 38/357 and 41 LC with it. It is one of the few pistol powders that does not cross with a shotgun powder. Shooting at night it does not blow a big flame when shooting. You will be amazed at how little powder you use in 45 acp loads.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

BTW you will need a Taper Crimp Die for a GVT model but not a HK or Glock.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Accurate #2 is really good, but I prefer #5 for 45ACPs. 200gr SWC on top of 8.5gr of #5 makes a great target load. 185gr Hornady XTP on top of 10.0gr makes a great hunting/defense load.

I also like Hodgdon TiteGroup for 45ACP target loads. 200gr SWC on top of 4.8gr makes a great plinking/paper cutter.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

45 ACP

Well years and years ago when I was shooting hundreds of rounds a month we loaded 3.5 gr bullsye for target with I think 200 gr or 185 gr H&G bullet. For carry ammo best I recall was maybe 7 or 8 gr of unique. Better check that with 200 gr half jacket. 

Charlie


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Well it looks like I will need to try a few different powders and start developing loads. And I thought loading for a pistol was going to be less work then my rifle :biggrin:

I read about a new powder called Auto Comp. Have any of you played with it yet? The article showed some good test groups using that powder. I can't trust every article I read though.


----------



## Kodiak500 (Nov 13, 2009)

*45 ACP loads*

I have been loading 45 ACP for Para p14 45 and now 45 XD Tactical both with 5 inch barrel.

230 grain FMJ and hollow points Hornady and Sierra FMJ and hollow points. Have been useing Federal large pistol primers and CCI 300 primers.
Max OAL 1.275"

Unique sugg start 5.9 grains= 749 fps and max 6.6 = 825 fps, I use 6.3 grains.
This info is in Lyman Pistol and Revolver Handbook 3rd Edition.
I have been loading hand gun and rifle for about 35 years on a single Lyman loader. Just purchased a LEE Classic Cast Turret and waiting on delivery today or Wednesday.

The above load shot good in my p14 45 and is sweet in my XD 45.
Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

My 1911 is a Para single stack but nothing is Para except for the slide and frame now. I found that my 1911 likes slower loads for accuracy and my HK liked the faster loads. I would love to find a load that will work well in both but I think that's just a pipe dream. 

This info helps quite a bit to get me started. Thanks!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats why 2 of us recomended Accurate powders the are good in modern style pistols as well as GVT models. They can be used with a 180 grain lead semi wad cutter or a 230 grain fmj both will do good with out changing recoil springs to compensate for the SPONGY feeling shotgun type powders. I use the shot gun crossover powders for longer bigger bore handgun cart. to fill the case better, which Accurate will not do. Accurate is small loads and max loads give a sharp ignition with a very clean burn.


----------

